# My cat eats my hair



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2004)

Sometimes my three and a half year old cat jumps up on my chest or shoulder and eats my hair. I mean, she really goes crazy, and starts purring while she's trying to eat my hair, almost as if she's loving up on me. But why does she eat my hair? How can I get her to stop?


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

Hair is made of protien. I have one cat that liked to chew on my hair. I simple made her get down when she started. Don't have any problem any more.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I wonder if it could be the cat isn't getting enough protein in its diet? we all know what some cat foods are made of :x


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Buddy chews on my hair too. Goes crazy with it. It gets annoying but I don't mind overall... as long as it's not bad for him or anything


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I suppose if it gets swallowed it's the same as swallowing cat hair promotes hairballs :?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 13, 2004)

I always make her get down when she does it, but she keeps trying to get back up. What can I give her to make sure she gets enough protein? She eats dry food, and I also give her 1/4 can of canned food each day.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

If it's good quality food, I'm sure she's getting enough.


----------



## stairway2heaven (Jan 19, 2005)

my cats do the same thing, though they rarly do it now. If the cat is sleeping near my head, and is grooming him/herself, they will try to groom me as well.


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

my ditty cleans my hair, but she never chewed it...although my moms cat Jimmy used to chew her hair and clean her before she went to work everyday, he would sit on the arm of the couch and wait for her to tell him to "make mommy pretty" and then she would lean down and he would go to town...lol...RIP Jimmy Bot we miss you dearly  he was an awesome cat...


----------

